# Greetings from West Java Indonesia



## iman

hello.

it's nice to join at this fascinating forum. i'm just a farmer here, and hope can learn more about coffee variety around the world especially coffee culture in UK.

best regards,

Iman


----------



## Glenn

Hi Iman

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

What varietals have you planted on your farm?

What are your main markets?

We do not have many bean buyers (who buy direct for roasters) on the forum so there's no sales opportunities, but certainly an insight into the UK coffee culture.


----------



## Taff

Hi! Welcome. I'm very keen to hear more about your farm, varietals and processing methods!


----------



## Mr O

Welcome to the forum.

please post some photos of your farm


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Welcome to the forum. I'm interested in your responses to Glenn. Can I also ask what your favourite colour is?


----------



## iman

Glenn said:


> Hi Iman
> 
> Welcome to Coffee Forums UK
> 
> What varietals have you planted on your farm?
> 
> What are your main markets?
> 
> We do not have many bean buyers (who buy direct for roasters) on the forum so there's no sales opportunities, but certainly an insight into the UK coffee culture.


thank you for your warm welcome glenn, we just planted arabica varieties in our plantation, and our main markets is for export. there is absolutely no problem if in this forum does not have a lot of bean buyers, I just want to make a good relationship in the UK coffee culture, but if you want to try my coffee, I would love to share, and do not worry about the quantity I will provide the small scale, and quality-oriented for u guys.



Taff said:


> Hi! Welcome. I'm very keen to hear more about your farm, varietals and processing methods!


hi taff, thank you for your question. Java has a unique position among Indonesian coffees. It is the original coffee planting area, with coffee coming to Batavia (Jakarta) and being planted in the area of Bandung ciwidey, early in the Dutch colonial era. The arabica coffee plant was brought to Indonesia from India in 1696. Java coffee had a legendary status around the world until the last century. Mocha and Java coffees commanded huge premiums, often 10x to 15x more expensive than Brazil coffees in brokers lists from the 1920s. Aside from history, Java is unique in that it is most often natural processed. This cleaning method is also called natural process or unwashed. Simply put, the core of this process is the drying of whole coffee fruit with seed in it-like-drying grapes into raisins by drying in the sun. This process allows the natural fermentation that make up the final flavor profile of coffee. In this method, the beans began to separate from the fruit and dried skin in the later stages, namely grinding. Characteristics results of the process: smooth, soft body, medium acidity, with flavors berry crisp.

in addition we also typically use wet processed, so the cup is relatively clean, without earthy or dirty flavors found in some lower grade coffee Indonesia such as Sumatra hulled wet. Characteristics of process results: a balanced, clean, and bright / vibrant, with a soft fruity essences.

Our farms are located in West Java in the vicinity of the mount cibeber. The range of altitudes suitable for coffee production is at an more than 1,600 meters above sea level, air temperature 15-21 C, rainfall of 2000 mm / year which is very suitable for Arabica coffee productivity.



Mr O said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> please post some photos of your farm


hi Mr O











urbanbumpkin said:


> Welcome to the forum. I'm interested in your responses to Glenn. Can I also ask what your favourite colour is?


my favourite color for the cherries is red









and light-brown for roasted beans


----------



## aaronb

Hi imam, where about's are you?

I've visited Jakarta (hated it) and Jogjakarta (loved it) in Java before heading south-west to Bali, Lombok and Gili Islands. Id love to have spent more time in Java and will definitely return when I can afford to.

I also cook a mean Sambal Goreng Tempeh


----------



## Colio07

Hi Iman, welcome to the forum. Like aaronb, I've also visited Indonesia (Jogjakarta, Solo, Dieng Plateau, Borobodur and Bali) and really enjoyed it.

You may be particularly interested in the Beans and Roasting sections of the forum, as they may provide insights that by extension could help to influence your farming and processing decisions.

In any case, good to have another member on this great forum!


----------



## iman

aaronb said:


> Hi imam, where about's are you?
> 
> I've visited Jakarta (hated it) and Jogjakarta (loved it) in Java before heading south-west to Bali, Lombok and Gili Islands. Id love to have spent more time in Java and will definitely return when I can afford to.
> 
> I also cook a mean Sambal Goreng Tempeh


that's an amazing journey aaronb, indeed i hate jakarta too, traffic in Jakarta makes you old fast









next time come visit to Bandung, i would love to be your guide mate, and of course a cup of fresh coffee at my plantation, and sambel goreng Bandung if u want to try out


----------



## iman

Colio07 said:


> Hi Iman, welcome to the forum. Like aaronb, I've also visited Indonesia (Jogjakarta, Solo, Dieng Plateau, Borobodur and Bali) and really enjoyed it.
> 
> You may be particularly interested in the Beans and Roasting sections of the forum, as they may provide insights that by extension could help to influence your farming and processing decisions.
> 
> In any case, good to have another member on this great forum!


hi Colio07 thank you for your advice, glad to hear that u guys enjoy Indonesia. hope u visit Indonesia again.

best regards

Iman


----------



## aaronb

iman said:


> that's an amazing journey aaronb, indeed i hate jakarta too, traffic in Jakarta makes you old fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next time come visit to Bandung, i would love to be your guide mate, and of course a cup of fresh coffee at my plantation, and sambel goreng Bandung if u want to try out


Thanks! I'll definitely take you up on that offer! Just need money now


----------



## Rompie

Hi and welcome. It's great to get some first hand insight into the farming of coffee, good luck with your exports!


----------



## froggystyle

Agreed on that, would be great to have some more photos of your farm, workers in action and some the berries/beans in process.


----------



## iman

Rompie said:


> Hi and welcome. It's great to get some first hand insight into the farming of coffee, good luck with your exports!





froggystyle said:


> Agreed on that, would be great to have some more photos of your farm, workers in action and some the berries/beans in process.


thank you Rompie and froggystyle here's the photos in our plantation.


----------



## 4085

I would be most interested, if you could expand a lot on how you sell your beans. The markets that you sell to wholesale and how much they actually pay you. This might help people focus on the way we perceive you to be badly treated


----------



## iman

dfk41 said:


> I would be most interested, if you could expand a lot on how you sell your beans. The markets that you sell to wholesale and how much they actually pay you. This might help people focus on the way we perceive you to be badly treated


Thanks DFK 41 for your suggestions and input for me. to be honest I'm still confused to provide more in-depth information regarding buying and selling process that I have done so far, because I was afraid to violate the existing rules at this forum. perhaps for the first step I will seek advice from Glenn about buying and selling procedure in this forum. or if you don't mind, you can enclose your email here or pm. thank you for your attention dfk41, it's nice to know you.

best regards

iman


----------



## Mr O

The photos are very nice









How big is your coffee farm?


----------



## 4085

iman said:


> Thanks DFK 41 for your suggestions and input for me. to be honest I'm still confused to provide more in-depth information regarding buying and selling process that I have done so far, because I was afraid to violate the existing rules at this forum. perhaps for the first step I will seek advice from Glenn about buying and selling procedure in this forum. or if you don't mind, you can enclose your email here or pm. thank you for your attention dfk41, it's nice to know you.
> 
> best regards
> 
> iman


You misunderstand me I think. I am talking about the coffee farmers in general. We know the price that we pay for coffee as consumers, but the amount you receive as producers is what interests me. I am not suggesting you sell your coffee on here!


----------



## Rhys

Welcome, amazing photos!


----------



## iman

Mr O said:


> The photos are very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big is your coffee farm?


250 acres Mr O, which is includes the government land and customary land



dfk41 said:


> You misunderstand me I think. I am talking about the coffee farmers in general. We know the price that we pay for coffee as consumers, but the amount you receive as producers is what interests me. I am not suggesting you sell your coffee on here!


oh so sorry, my bad. We have standard price set by the regulations of our country, so that price can protect farmers for sustainability fair trade.



Rhys said:


> Welcome, amazing photos!


thank you Rhys, nice to know you


----------



## 4085

iman said:


> oh so sorry, my bad. We have standard price set by the regulations of our country, so that price can protect farmers for sustainability fair trade.


Thats interesting. So, are the stories we hear about you being ripped off from start to finish by the coffee trade not really true then? I am glad you seem to have some proc protection. Java produces my most favourite ever bean, in Jampit. I drink kilos per year. Is that one of the varieties you produce? I hope so as if you do, I will find a way of buying some!


----------



## iman

dfk41 said:


> Thats interesting. So, are the stories we hear about you being ripped off from start to finish by the coffee trade not really true then? I am glad you seem to have some proc protection. Java produces my most favourite ever bean, in Jampit. I drink kilos per year. Is that one of the varieties you produce? I hope so as if you do, I will find a way of buying some!


I think that's not true in west java, but i don't know if there's happen in another area. West Java has association of farmers who are committed to fair trade, and it is not an easy movement. we have to go through a complicated bureaucratic barricades, so it can be like this now. as long as farmers have direct access to the buyer, then the brokering practices that are not profitable for farmers can be reduced. so the farmers have a strong bargaining position.

i'm so happy to hear that you are already tasted Indonesian coffee. i hope you'll taste ours too. as we all know, coffee has its own uniqueness even though it planted in the same area, coffee would have some significant differences.

best regards

Iman


----------



## Glenn

Thank you for sharing your information Iman, and also for respecting the forum.

There is a lot of hunger for knowledge about how coffee farms operate and the understanding of the conditions at farm level around the world is not much, other than what we see in documentaries, which is often the pictures of poverty.


----------



## coffeechap

finding this quite an interesting thread, do you guys export much of your coffee to the uk? if so who do you export through and into to? might be interesting for us to do a green bean buy from you, for the home roasters here?


----------



## Brewdog

Very interesting. Welcome iman


----------



## iman

Glenn said:


> Thank you for sharing your information Iman, and also for respecting the forum.
> 
> There is a lot of hunger for knowledge about how coffee farms operate and the understanding of the conditions at farm level around the world is not much, other than what we see in documentaries, which is often the pictures of poverty.


thank you so much for responding my comment Glenn, as we know sometimes bad news is a good news in media perspective. but unfortunately the unfair trade practices still exist in other parts of the world, including in Indonesia. hopefully with the forums like this, can be a trigger point for fair trade practices to all.



coffeechap said:


> finding this quite an interesting thread, do you guys export much of your coffee to the uk? if so who do you export through and into to? might be interesting for us to do a green bean buy from you, for the home roasters here?


thank you coffeechap i'm extremely happy you are visited my thread. honestly this is my first time I intend to export to the UK, previously we just export in Asia and the Arab region. can't wait receives an order from you











Brewdog said:


> Very interesting. Welcome iman


thank you so much Brewdog, it's nice to know you.

best regards

Iman


----------



## titan_uk

Great pictures Iman, fascinating, thank you.

I assume you naturally age in a warehouse..for how long, 2 years? I believe java mountain is of earthy flavour and somewhat similar to Monsoon Malabar? (Taste off!) Which leads me to another question







Do you monsoon your beans?


----------



## iman

titan_uk said:


> Great pictures Iman, fascinating, thank you.
> 
> I assume you naturally age in a warehouse..for how long, 2 years? I believe java mountain is of earthy flavour and somewhat similar to Monsoon Malabar? (Taste off!) Which leads me to another question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you monsoon your beans?


hallo titan_uk Indonesian farmers rarely use aging their beans for a long time, usually traders do that technique. aging beans for long time period didn't provide more benefits. genetically Indonesia coffee sent by the Dutch governor in Malabar (India) seedling to the Dutch governor of Batavia (now Jakarta) in 1696. so there's slightly similar between the malabar and java coffee. but in the matter of taste, it may now be quite different titan. are you interested ?


----------

